# السيارة الهوائية



## محمد طارق محمد (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*السيارة الهوائية أحدث ابتكارات الصناعة **

 *​


*

 *​ 



*




غيار زيتها كل 50 ألف كيلومتر و تكلف يورو واحدا لكل 100 كيلومتر تقطعه !*
منذ سنوات ومجموعة من مهندسي السيارات المعروفين يحاولون "إخراج" سيارة تعمل بالهواء المضغوط بالنظر إلى قناعتهم الثابتة بأن طاقة الهواء المضغوط هي الطاقة الأمثل لإنتاج سيارة "خضراء"، صديقة للبيئة، خالية من أي عامل تلويث للبيئة، إلى حد أنهم أطلقوا .....

على مشروع هذه السيارة تسمية "سيارة التلويث ـ صفر" على اعتبار أن نسبة تلويثها للبيئة معدومة تماما.
تعود فكرة هذه السيارة إلى المخترع الفرنسي غي نيغر، الذي عمل على تطويرها منذ عام 1997، بهدف التوصل إلى اختراع سيارة تسير بطاقة الهواء النقي.​ 

واليوم يدخل هذا المشروع حيز الإنتاج التجاري بعد أن أثار اهتماما جديا في احتمالات تصنيعه على نطاق واسع. وقد وقعت مجموعة المهندسين التي تعمل على "الإخراج" الصناعي للسيارة اتفاقا مع أكبر شركة منتجة للسيارات في الهند، هي شركة "تاتا"، للبدء بإنتاج "السيارة الهوائية" في مصانعها.​


استنادا إلى معلومات صحيفة "بيزنس ويك" الأميركية، أخذت شركة Motor Development International (MDI)، على عاتقها مهمة تطوير هذه السيارة "النظيفة" والمبتكرة. وقد صرفت، حتى الآن، عشر سنوات على برامج بحوث وعمليات تطوير تقنية لهذه "السيارة الهوائية". وتفيد معلومات الصحيفة، بأن هذه الشركة أسست في اللوكسمبورغ، واتخذت من جنوب فرنسا مقرا لها، وتملك فرعا تجاريا في مدينة برشلونة الاسبانية.​ 

أما السيارة المتوقع إنتاجها وفق هذه التقنية الجديدة، سيارة "ميني كات"، فسوف تكون سيارة خفيفة وغير معقدة، هيكلها من الألياف الزجاجية و"الشاسيه" يلصق عليها لصقا من دون أن يجري لحمه.​ 

أما قلب نظامها الالكتروني ونظام الاتصالات فيها، فهو جهاز كومبيوتر يوفر شبكة من المعلومات التي تتجاوز الإبلاغ عن سرعة السيارة ومعد للاندماج بالأنظمة الخارجية وتقديم "تقارير" عن كل ما يخطر في بال السائق، بدءا بالتعرف على هوية الصوت وبنظام ربط بالانترنت وانتهاء بنظام تحسس للحالات الطارئة.​ 

والسيارة مزودة بمحرك جذاب مرتبط بنظام كهربائي ثوري بواسطة "كابل" واحد.​ 

ولأن أجهزة مراقبة صغيرة تساهم في عمل كل أجهزة السيارة، فقد أصبح بمقدور جهاز راديو صغير أن يرسل "تعليمات" لتشغيل الإضاءة والمؤشرات الأخرى.​ 

والسيارة الهوائية لا تحتاج إلى مفاتيح فهي تكتفي بـ "قراءة" بطاقة دخول واحدة، وصغيرة، تحفظ بسهولة في جيب سائقها.​ 

إلا أن أهم ميزات هذه السيارة هي الوفر الذي تحققه على صعيد استهلاكها من الوقود، فكلفة تسييرها لا تتجاوز اليورو الواحد لكل 100 كيلومتر تقطعها على الطرقات الدولية، حوالي عُشر كلفة السيارات العاملة بالبنزين. أما المسافة التي تقطعها، فهي تبلغ ضعف مسافة أحدث السيارات الكهربائية وأكثرها تقدما (بين 200 و300 كيلومتر، أي ما يعادل قيادة 10 ساعات). وهذه الميزة ترشحها لان تكون، في المستقبل القريب، أفضل خيار للسيارات المستعملة داخل المدن الكبرى، حيث لا تتجاوز سرعة 80 في المائة من السائقين الـ 60 كيلومترا في الساعة، إذ ان سرعتها القصوى تبلغ 68 ميلا في الساعة.​ 

وبعد أن تدخل هذه السيارة مرحلة الإنتاج التجاري، سوف يتم تزويدها بالطاقة من محطات بترول مؤهلة لإمدادها بالهواء المضغوط، في مدة لا تتجاوز الدقيقتين وبكلفة لا تتجاوز 1.5 يورو، لتصبح مؤهلة لقطع مسافة جديدة تتراوح بين الـ 200 والـ 300 كيلومتر.​ 

ولأن السيارة خالية من محرك يعمل بنظام الاحتراق الداخلي وما يسببه من ترسبات لم يعد تغيير الزيت فيها (وهو كناية عن لتر واحد من الزيت النباتي) ضروريا، إلا بعد كل 50 ألف كيلومتر تقطعها.​ 

وتتراوح حرارة الهواء النظيف الذي يبثه عادم السيارة بين 0 و15 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر، الأمر الذي يجعله ملائما للاستعمال في نظام تبريد لا يحتاج إلى غاز ولا يتسبب بهدر في طاقة المحرك.​ 

ويقول مبتكرو السيارة إنه يكفيها وقودا للسير 90 مترا مكعبا من الهواء المضغوط والمخزون في أوعية من الألياف الصناعية، إذ ان "تمدد" هذا الهواء المضغوط يدفع مكابس اسطوانات المحرك ويشغلها فتتولد بذلك حركة المحرك.​ 

ولغاية اليوم لم ينتج من هذه السيارة سوى أربعة نماذج، إحداها سيارة صالون عادية، والثانية سيارة تاكسي تتسع لخمسة ركاب، والثالثة شاحنة "بيك اب"، والرابعة سيارة "فان". أما السعر المتوقع لهذه السيارة، فسوف يكون في حدود الـ 12 ألف دولار أميركي.​ 

وقد وقعت شركة MDI، عقودا مع 50 مصنعا في أوروبا وآسيا وأميركا لإنتاج "السيارة الهوائية"، بموجب ترخيص منها. غير أن اتفاقها مع شركة "تاتا" الهندية، هو الأقرب إلى التنفيذ.​ 

ومن المعروف أن شركة "تاتا موتورز"، هي أكبر منتج للسيارات في الهند وعائداتها تقدر بـ 5.5 مليار دولار أميركي. ويبلغ عدد السيارات من إنتاج الشركة التي تجوب طرقات الهند، أكثر من 4 ملايين سيارة.​ 

وفي المقياس العالمي، تعتبر الشركة الهندية الخامسة بين الشركات المصنعة للشاحنات الكبيرة والمتوسطة الحجم، والثانية بين الشركات المصنعة لحافلات الركاب.​ 
*الشرق الاوسط - الاربعاء 4-7-2007*​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية....


----------



## الذهب123 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

احسنت وفقك الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ محمد طارق محمد .

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع رائع لكن لدي اشكال في الجملة الاتية .

يكفيها وقودا للسير 90 مترا مكعبا من الهواء المضغوط والمخزون في أوعية من الألياف الصناعية

ارجو التوضيح لأنك كاتب الموضوع .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد قوجاق (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## م المصري (28 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله 

خبر عظيم و مذهل ...

ان تخرج مثل هذه السياره الي النور 

اشكرك


----------



## مهندسة الافق (28 مارس 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (29 مارس 2008)

بعد الشكر للزميل : محمد طارق محمد أود أن أقول :
هذه السيارة تعتبر منتج نظيف وصديق للبيئة ولكن ليست من الطاقات البديلة والمتجددة .................
السبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من أين نحصل على الهواء المضغوط بدون طاقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ألا نحتاج إلى طاقة كهربائية أو وقود أحفوري ( بترول) لضغط الهواء اللازم ؟؟ 
يعني 90 متراً مكعباً من الهواء المضغوط ، كيف سنحصل علية بدون طاقة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (4 أبريل 2008)

من الطاقة الشمسية :16:


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (4 أبريل 2008)

سهلة من الطاقة الشمسية :16:


----------



## صاحب العراقي (12 أبريل 2011)

او من طاقة الرياح


----------



## محمد.المصري (13 أبريل 2011)

عندنا في مصر الكهرباء 
اللازمة للسيارة الهوائية 
تكلف 
١.٤٠ جينة سعر المنازل
اما السعر تجاري 
تصل إلى ٥.٥٠ جينة

و البنزين اللازم تقريبا
للمسافة ١٠٠ كم 
٢ لتر بنزين كفاءة احتراق ٥٠ % تقريبا
يكلف 
١.٨٠ جينة لو بنزين ٨٠ 
٣.٥٠ جينة لو بنزين ٩٠

أي أن البنزين أرخص عندنا حتى الآن

هذا إذا اعتمدنا ضغط 
٩٠ متر مربع أي تقريبا
١٢٠ كجم هواء
في حجم تقريبا 
أقل من ١ متر مربع
على الطاقة الكهربية للدولة الناتجة من
بعض المواد المتجددة و الغير متجددة


تحياتي للجميع

محمد المصري


----------

